# Selling partially gelled soap



## FifthCap (Feb 7, 2015)

I know it's fine to use but customers, how do they feel about it? 

I took a mold of oatmeal and lavender goat milk soap out too early and it partially gelled. It's about a week later and it's noticeable. 

Does anyone sell partially gelled soap? 
Should i rebatch (will the oatmeal be a problem)?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 7, 2015)

Sometimes, it depends on how it looks. When it comes out looking kinda cool, I leave it and sell it without issue. 

When it looks dagy then I reduce the price and sell it as an Odd (what I call less than perfect soap). It still sells, I just make less so I try very, very hard to prevent it. If I know a soap will not heat well and I want a full gel - it gets popped in the oven. If I don't want a gel on a batter I known will heat and possibly overheat, then I soap super cold, freeze my mold, and once it is pour it goes straight to the freezer for a full 24 hours after which it goes into the fridge until I'm sure it won't start heating. By that time it is usually ready to cut. 

Partial gel can be a friend or an enemy depending on how it looks with the other design elements.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 7, 2015)

I never reduce price because of a partial gel, in fact I would lose a lot of money if I did. I happen to have a lot of fo's and recipes I make that I cannot stop gel no matter what I do, and cannot let them full gel because they will volcano and /or seperate. I have never had a customer not take a soap because of a partial gel and many think you meant to do it and wonder how you make the oval in the middle.


----------



## FifthCap (Feb 7, 2015)

These are just plain colored soaps so nothing "cool" to go off lol
Maybe the average Joe thinks nothing of it?


----------



## Susie (Feb 7, 2015)

I doubt most even notice it.  At the worst, they wonder how you got such a perfect circle/oval in the middle of the soap like that.  I have bought hand made soaps with partial gel, and one vendor I saw at a farmer's market last year had nothing but partial gel on GM soaps.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Feb 7, 2015)

It's not as if it's a fault in the soap. Unless your soap is all about looks then I suppose it is a fault in the soap.


----------



## FifthCap (Feb 7, 2015)

GM can be a pain in the rear


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 7, 2015)

there is a handmade soap store few towns over that sells partially gelled soap with no problem . it comes down to you the seller and the buyer as well . nothing is wrong with the soap, it won't harm the skin.


----------

